# Recked 2006 Nissan Maxima



## PulsarNX88 (Aug 19, 2021)

I got into a collision and wrecked my car, most of the damage is in the front I’ll pose a pic. Would this be repaired I just graduated from automotive school.


----------



## PulsarNX88 (Aug 19, 2021)

@smj999smj


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

PulsarNX88 said:


> @smj999smj


I'm not a body man, so probably not the best authority to ask. Also, there may be damage to the unibody or other damage that can't be seen with just the pictures you have provided. I'm not sure what you mean by "would this be repaired?" From an insurance company point of view, if the cost of repair is more than the value of the car, it is "totaled." Just going but what I see, I would think that it would be "totaled." There's a lot of extensive damage and what's the value of a 15 year old Maxima these days? You can use a site light NADA.com or KBB.com to figure that part of it out.


----------

